# THROW GOD...DEREE....DBS..Got Throw ?



## FASTCAR (Oct 13, 2007)

Tiablo who?
MRV who?
D-mini who?
Ultra Stinger who?
Gladius who?

The list goes on!

As any know that read my posts, im usually NOT a fan of mega throw.
That said:

Taking 168A out of the charger..light is green..hot off charger Lux is
Drum roll please....

30 000 and change
been on about 10 mins lux at over 27000


In No special order:

If I was handed this light.Was asked to inspect it and test its beam at night outside...then guess its cost.I would say 200-300 $

Light comes in a nifty box..for those that care about boxes.
Light came with 3 stage Q4 installed and smooth reflector
Inside box was spare Orings,switch and rubber clickey cover ( low-profile)
I got OP reflector also

Reflectors are D E E P and W I D E

Outer construction is tank like..bullet proof
Glass was clean and defect free. Tough A/R
Quality is Sure Fire like
This light is made as good or better then ANY light at ANY price...period.

Tapping clickey changes modes...push hard to lock mode in..simple
FWD clickey
GITD button and black
I do wish lip around button was lower..I could care less about tail stand

Beam is pure white, ringy and VERY tight.This light simply shames ALL other lights of 100+ I have tested in throw that are less then 7'' long.Infact, nothing is even close at the moment.Spill is actually decent for a throw god.

Hitting targets 700+ feet away is a joke for this HIT MAN of a light.


Many old timers say :LEDs cant throw..LEDS dont have many lumens
FASTCAR says : Pfffffffffffttt

We are only on Q4-Q5 we still have R5 in a year or less..and god knows what might pop up next.


I took 10 LED lights I have and did a pseudo ..quazi test.
I stood 200' from my friend who shot me in the face with each light for 2-3 seconds.....one after another.

On the : Get that F'N light out of my face b4 I kill you scale ( of brightness) from 1 to 10

Minimag led 4
Amilight T5 5
Olight P4 T15 6
Wolf Eyes Q2 6
Wolf Eyes Q2 diffused 3
ASP triad 3x cree 6
Olight T20 Q5 7
Guider Q4 6.5
Deree C1H OP 6
Deree C1H SM 8
Deree DBS Q4 SM 10+

This light is not what I would call a pocket light.Well maybee a ski jacket pocket.But at only about 6.75 inch long by eye it is no monster either.

I think the OP reflector is dumb. Why buy a throw king and kill it with OP..I dont get it.

I will keep this light.
Bang -For-The-Buck-o-meter = 10 of 10

Another fantastic job from AL at Deree !!
Huge hit !

My 1 gripe is the lip on the tailcap..I wish it was lower. Maybee make an option for no lip tailcap..or a small run for people like me..OR a U shape groove for the thumb to fit into to activate light easier.


This light is the king of kings of throw...I would have named it the Flame thrower


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: Hail to the new king !!!!

This is my story..and im sticking to it
My 2 cents


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 13, 2007)

Fastcar, you sure are fickle! Just a sucker for the first pretty face to come along, aren't you? 

Actually, I'm looking at that guy myself. The price is very reasonable for what it is, and so far the reviews seem overwhelmingly positive. Now, will it work this time next year, or will the light fail because while it looks great, the switch is junk or there is some other hidden weak point? Not saying there is, just kinda wondering about a newish product. Sort of like version 1.0 of any software!


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 13, 2007)

And oh yeah - I don't see the Tiablo A9S on that list. It kicks the Olight T20 Q5's butt.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 13, 2007)

Off topic..but quickly:


"And oh yeah - I don't see the Tiablo A9S on that list. It kicks the Olight T20 Q5's butt.


Keep in mind the Olight T20 is not MEANT to compete with throw kings..its more of a multi purpose light that just happens to throw well.In my box the T20 has more total lumens then the tiablos anyway..and a better beam.T20 is also like 1/3 the overall size/weight of the throw lights...its tiny

apples and oranges


And I did mention "Tiablo who"

IMO this light will break 10x less then a fenix or DX or other NON elite light. **IF* the switch does break...kit comes with a FREE spare :twothumbs


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 13, 2007)

Arrrrgh! Of course now I want one! And the CL1H! And while we're off topic, my T20 Q5 is in my pocket as we, umm speak. I love this little guy. My Tiablo won't fit! Workmanship and execution seems better than Fenix, two of which, umm are also in my pocket. Don't tell the mundanes -they'll have me taken away!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 13, 2007)

Fastcar,

I know I already said this but you really need to include beamshots with your review. They are almost pointless without them. I know you don't like white wall beamshots, but please consider some real world (outdoor) beamshots to show the huge throw of this light. You would also be a great person for comparison shots since you have a large amount of popular new lights. 

By the way I love the "Tiablo Who?" "MRV Who?" comments.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 13, 2007)

Off topic again..but quickly

I find all beamshots nearly useless and wont do any UNTILL I find a way that captures a light beam correctly.

That said....


Im working on a video of 12-15 popular lights..I made in the woods..Will upload it to Utube and link in CPF one of these days.

I have yet to see a single beamshot by any person that looked like said light in real life.Perhaps some camera guy can chime in or make a thread telling why that is.Most I see are 50% or more darker then it actually looks in real life.

Need to edit my video and see if its decent and or worth doing.
Im not selling lights BTW.Get this or that light because of me or not..it does not effect me at all.Others do run times and pretty pictures.
If your not happy with my review style..dont read them ... thats all.

I have NEVER got OR not got a light because of some guys beam shot. I would rather test it for myself.I can always return or sell or give a light away.

I cant please everyone


Back to Topic:
This is a great light. Will take it on 2nights walk and test for 2+ hours


----------



## orbital (Oct 13, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Reflectors are D E E P and W I D E........
> 
> We are only on Q4-Q5 we still have R5 in a year or less..and god knows what might pop up next....



Hey FASTCAR, I got the same setup as you today,....:devil: !!

You made a great point, with Dereelights upgradability to new bins down the road, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT*
with this construction & especially this freakin reflector.
My first and last PURE thrower ~ DBS!!

*literally


----------



## woodrow (Oct 13, 2007)

Fastcar,
reading your reviews is like listening to the president talk about WMD's in Iraq. Great stories...just not all believable. It would be neat if a beamshot comparison (outside or inside) would once in a blue moon be offered as evidence. Then we could make our own decesion. 

Just my .02


----------



## Lobo (Oct 13, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Fastcar,
> reading your reviews is like listening to the president talk about WMD's in Iraq. Great stories...just not all believable. It would be neat if a beamshot comparison (outside or inside) would once in a blue moon be offered as evidence. Then we could make our own decesion.
> 
> Just my .02


----------



## WadeF (Oct 13, 2007)

Will a 168A perform better than a 18650?

I'm looking, and these maybe the same thing?

What kind of voltage was coming off your battery when you put it in Fastcar? I probably could have gotten a tad more juice into my battery before taking a reading, and I wouldn't be surprised if it hit 30,000LUX for a little bit.


----------



## orbital (Oct 13, 2007)

+

woodrow, I'm lucky enough to live on a lake in Wisconsin, I did some initial testing on the throw of the DBS across my lake and, 
YOU WOULD HAVE TO SEE IT TO BELIEVE IT!!
there is no other way to word it.

The fact it was lighting up the shoreline across the lake, it would be better to talk in fractions of a mile, instead of yards.

This is no wmd story......out


----------



## WadeF (Oct 13, 2007)

Also I have beam shots in my review if anyone wants to see beam shots. Fastcar, mine might be a bit brighter than in reality.  It takes a long exposure to get something that looks similar to our adapted night vision. ISO 100, f2.8, shutter speed around 1-5 seconds or more.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 14, 2007)

Wade, people that dont ever do a review ALWAYS have somthing to say..dont let it get to you.


When these people start doing a few ..then let them talk.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 14, 2007)

Now...I really gotta have the DBS and the T20...and the CL1H...birthday coming up and I am buying my own presents...Thanks for the review.


----------



## KingGlamis (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmmm... another candidate for my "list."


----------



## WadeF (Oct 14, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Wade, people that dont ever do a review ALWAYS have somthing to say..dont let it get to you.
> 
> 
> When these people start doing a few ..then let them talk.


 
:thinking: Where was someone getting to me?


----------



## Lobo (Oct 14, 2007)

@Fastcar

I hope you didnt take my smiley as a snide remark, I just thought the comment above was funny. Allthough I like pretty pictures a lot, I still enjoy your reviews, they can be an entertaining read. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 14, 2007)

Fastcar, I love your reviews and the fact that you have your "finger on the pulse" so to speak.

However, I have a serious complaint!

You keep adding to the list of lights that I have to buy (without chipping in any $$$) and you keep failing to tell us the best places to buy!

Rectify this and I'll add you to my Xmas card list..........

Keep up the good work.................


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 14, 2007)

Ran mine for 2:13 when it dropped out of regulation.At 2 hours it was still over 25 000 lux.

Shooting this sucker in the air you see a BRIGHT and TIGHT light saber into the sky...As good as a few HIDs I have tested and own.The beam is actually tighter then my boxer.

On our new sony camera ( video ) I tried to do a shootout of over a dozen lights.I was in some woods on a railroad track. I was shooting at a bridge 900-1200 feet away.Only 1 Non HID made it..the DBS.

Will check video later to see how it worked.I tried with normal and "night shot"

I wish this light was 1 stage OR 1 stage and strobe only.IMO a mega thrower at 30 lumens is as dumb as you can get..OP reflector as well.

Mine lost about 33% throw with the OP..I will never use it again ever.
Now maybee a 1/2 OP 1/2 SM reflector ALA Olight or Ultrastinker would be interesting.

***Side note:
Bumped into some local kids after walk was done.One asked what on earth was that "white laser" that I shot him with.He told me he was walking 1/4 a mile away from us or more when the DBS beam got him right in the eyes.
He said it was painfull and he had issues in the dark for 5 mins ( yea yea yea yea night adapt vision pfffftttt)

I must say ...this is a damn fun light.Im not sure I ever need to spot a car door size object at 1000 feet....but its nice knowing that I can.


Again :

Great light, pull the trigger!:twothumbs




Woodrow: please PM me all you links to all your beamshots.I want to learn the correct way to do them.Like Wade said..This is no WMD story.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 14, 2007)

My DBS also makes a small electronic noise if I hold it next to my ear and change modes..no idea why.Like a 20HZ whine..VERY low...:shrug:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 14, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Ran mine for 2:13 when it dropped out of regulation.At 2 hours it was still over 25 000 lux.


 
Now that is impressive! This means it's got more punch than a MRV or Tiablo A9 after running for 2 hours, than they have on statup with fresh batteries! 




FASTCAR said:


> Bumped into some local kids after walk was done.One asked what on earth was that "white laser" that I shot him with.He told me he was walking 1/4 a mile away from us or more when the DBS beam got him right in the eyes.
> He said it was painfull and he had issues in the dark for 5 mins ( yea yea yea yea night adapt vision pfffftttt)


 
 Good to know.


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 14, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> My DBS also makes a small electronic noise if I hold it next to my ear and change modes..no idea why.Like a 20HZ whine..VERY low...:shrug:



do you hear that sound when beeing in low mode and a really quiet room? That would definitely suck for reading etc (with cl1h).

Gotta have to wait until my 3-mode arrives to confirm.


----------



## orbital (Oct 14, 2007)

+

With the 3-mode, there is the slightest ringing noise on Med.
and the Low noise is barely audible...:nana:

No noise on High! 

Still, the 3-mode module, for either light, is the way to go.


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 14, 2007)

my ears are pretty sensible. I really hope i can live with the sound, especially when beeing in a quiet room.


----------



## orbital (Oct 14, 2007)

+



Pöbel said:


> my ears are pretty sensible. I really hope i can live with the sound, especially when beeing in a quiet room.



Pöbel, don't let that keep you from getting such a great light's'.
I know we have been talking up Dereelights recently, but they are that good.
None of us with comments/reviews are gaining anything from it,..... Dereelight is ridiculously underrated.


----------



## ergotelis (Oct 14, 2007)

Pöbel said:


> my ears are pretty sensible. I really hope i can live with the sound, especially when beeing in a quiet room.



Are you going also to study your books with that flashlight? :nana:


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 14, 2007)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already do own a CL1H and i love it! 

I'm just sensible to sound which should not be there. I.e. the Motorola Razr which makes a high frequent noise when the keypad backround light is on. Of course you do not hear that in most situations when there are ambient sounds. Still.. it bugs me 

And a flashlight just should not make any sound at all


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Oct 14, 2007)

Well I have been saving up for a A9 Q5 for a thrower light but it looks like I have my eyes set on the Deree DBS now. I can't wait till some comparison shots of a A9 Q5 and the Deree DBS start showing up. Nice review Fastcar.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 14, 2007)

A9 Q5 is a nice medium range light.
Get the DBS if you want throw.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, I must have gotten a mutant Tiablo A9S Q5 on steroids then, because I am extremely impressed with its throw and build quality. A friend and I took it out to some local soccer fields and I was illuminating the restrooms from almost 800 feet. I also would like to see some distance beam shots of the DBS. It sounds like an interesting light. As does the CL1H, which looks an awful lot like my Lumapower M1-R.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 15, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I think the OP reflector is dumb. Why buy a throw king and kill it with OP..I dont get it.


DBS comes with Smooth Reflector, doesn't it?
OP is optional iirc?

Decisions..
2-mode
3-mode
5-mode
..hmm

I'm leaning towards the 2-mode for 2xCR123 batteries.. still not sure yet.




Dereelight said:


> Hi, FASTCAR,
> will shipping all the order tomorrw.
> 
> About the 1x123 light, we have changed the design, we should offer the best I think.
> ...


Any idea when Dereelight will be coming out with their 1x123 light? Can't wait to see that one!


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 15, 2007)

2 mode or 3 mode because only these are constant current

2mode only has Q2 instead of Q4 and is a bit darker.
Therefore 2mode has a mechanical switch between high + low, furthermore 2mode has a lower low (24h runtime vs 12h runtime)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 15, 2007)

Pöbel said:


> do you hear that sound when beeing in low mode and a really quiet room? That would definitely suck for reading etc (with cl1h).
> 
> Gotta have to wait until my 3-mode arrives to confirm.


Why on earth would anyone read in the dark with a Light Cannon??


----------



## WadeF (Oct 15, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why on earth would anyone read in the dark with a Light Cannon??


 
You mean like this? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177395

:laughing:


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 15, 2007)

I didnt want to just say this...but:
Several have Emailed or PM me asking me to compare directly MRV and Tiablo 9 VS DBS.

I would take any of the 3 VS a mag or streamlight..thats for sure.

IMO the DBS is the just best made, best throw ..period.
Tiablo feels cheap to me..or just less good..call it what you want.Those others that own or have played with all 3 know what I mean.

I think the Tiablo is better then the MRV.

My rating
DBS 10
A9 8.5
MRV 8

You buy a throw light for max throw..DBS is just the best as per my meter AND real life testing.DBS quite a few more lux.


Question I was asked 25 times :
"should I sell my Tiablo for a DBS"

Answer: I would not.Tiablo is still a great light.As it is you cant see small objects in the dark at 750 feet..no less at 1000 feet.

The entire design of the DBS is just better then the rest IMO.



Again: Great job Al and Deree
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 15, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why on earth would anyone read in the dark with a Light Cannon??



if you read again you'll figure that i am talking about the cl1h, not the dbs


----------



## Dogshund (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on FASTCAR!! I'm still waiting for this video of yours!! Dont know how many more times i can refresh my page waiting for the link!!


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 17, 2007)

As for the video :

We actually made 2.Light pollution is hard to deal with.Not 1 light looks on video like it does in real life.

It may take a while.

If it takes more then 5 mins to edit or photoshop I will stop. I Just cant see wasting more time on flashlights to be honest.


Till then


----------



## WadeF (Oct 17, 2007)

Fastcar, using a video camera to capture flashlights would be tough. You would need something with manual exposure, or some kind of low light mode. I need to start doing more video editing again. I haven't played around too much with Window's built in movie maker, but I should try shooting some MiniDV, see if I can firewire it into my computer, etc. I can use my bro's camera to capture footage. 

Just meet me at Lake Nokamixion in Bucks County PA with your flashlights and we'll make a video for everyone. Haha.


----------



## 42 (Oct 18, 2007)

What is the build quality of the DBS like? Are the threads smooth or gritty.

The reason I ask is that I recently bought a Tiablo A9S and while the light works well, the threads all sound and feel gritty. Not something I'd expect from a $127 light.


----------



## WadeF (Oct 18, 2007)

Threads are smooth on my DBS. I always clean and lube my lights when I get them, so it's always possible that there is some dirt on the threads when new. If the threads were cut bad, then cleaning wouldn't help.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 19, 2007)

I always clean/lube new threads and Deoxit contacts on all new lights.


----------



## paulr (Oct 20, 2007)

Fastcar, thanks for the review, I hadn't paid attention to the DBS before, and was thinking of the A9 or an HD45 (sort of a vintage light by now, with an eye towards Seoul-ifying it) if I wanted an LED throw monster. I currently use a TL3 xenon when the need for a small thrower arises.

It's too bad they only put the best led into the 3-stage. As I see it, a throw monster is to back a more general purpose light, so it should be all about power and focus, pure and simple, i.e. it should be a 1-stage or a very simple 2-stage.

Does the led look difficult to upgrade once those R bins come out?


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure how the stages matter.


As for upgrades : On Deree lights the module "LED" unscrews.Upgrades are like 20 bucks only.Takes all of 10 seconds to upgrade a led module !


I would not let the 3 stage stop you from getting this fantastic mega thrower.



***FYI I would also prefer 1 stage or 1+ strobe at the most on a thrower.Even with the 3 stage its a great light.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 20, 2007)

I cant trust that the deree has much more throw than an Tiablo A9,
can someone make beamshots to compare this "Mega LED throwers" ?


----------



## paulr (Oct 20, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> Not sure how the stages matter.


The stages make the UI needlessly complicated. I just want two modes: on and off.




> As for upgrades : On Deree lights the module "LED" unscrews.Upgrades are like 20 bucks only.Takes all of 10 seconds to upgrade a led module !


Cool, thanks!



> I would not let the 3 stage stop you from getting this fantastic mega thrower.


Yeah it's just an annoyance, not a total showstopper. I'm fairly tempted.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 20, 2007)

beamshots, please !!!


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey FASTCAR. I don't think I remember reading anywhere, but do you actually own either a Tiablo A9S Q5 or an MRV Q5? Did you know that the MRV is just as easily upgraded as the Dereelight, and the A9S will be in the not too distant future? Just wondering, as I did not remember you saying you owned or ever saw you doing a review of those two lights.

BTW....What is the depth and diameter of the reflector in the DBS?

Rob Bond


----------



## WadeF (Oct 20, 2007)

maxilux said:


> beamshots, please !!!


 
Send me a Tiablo A9 Q5 WC and I'll take some beamshots for you. 

Fastcar and I both had LUX readings of 30,000LUX+. I actually was getting a reading around 35,000LUX. Dereelight claims ~27,000LUX. Fastcar had a reading of 25,000LUX after 2 hours of run time.

As far as I've seen Tiablo A9 Q5's have been reported around 21,500LUX. 

These measurements are taken of the hot spot at 1 meter.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 21, 2007)

I have some A9 here, but no deree, bad situation


----------



## Saiga (Oct 21, 2007)

"Did you know that both the A9S and the MRV are just as easily upgraded as the Dereelight?" 


is this accurate ? the tiablo is as easily upgraded as the dereelight ? not doubting anyones honor or expertise, just confirming,as i hadn't heard this anywhere else.


----------



## bondr006 (Oct 21, 2007)

Saiga said:


> "Did you know that both the A9S and the MRV are just as easily upgraded as the Dereelight?"
> 
> 
> is this accurate ? the tiablo is as easily upgraded as the dereelight ? not doubting anyones honor or expertise, just confirming,as i hadn't heard this anywhere else.



From *this thread* about the MRV over in MarketPlace...



lumapower said:


> Hi taiji / frosty,
> 
> Thanks , re-org going well.
> 
> ...



As for the A9S upgrade, I was not totally right about that. As of this time they do not offer an upgrade module, but they do intend to offer one in the future. Sorry for the mis-information.



AlexGT said:


> I think I will buy this one, but have a few questions:
> 
> Does the smooth reflector retain the same throw as the A8? is it really 3mm shorter than the A8?
> Got more pics of the tailcap?
> ...





Tiablo said:


> Hi, AlexGT,
> 
> Sorry for the mistake about 3 mm shorter reflector, A8 and A9's reflector are same. It was typing mistake.
> 
> ...




Rob Bond


----------



## nitecore (Oct 23, 2007)

DBS who? :laughing:


----------



## WadeF (Oct 23, 2007)

Unless Tiablo and Lumapower put better reflectors in their lights it won't matter what emitter they make available as the DBS will always edge them out with the same emitter due to a better reflector, for throw.


----------



## FASTCAR (Oct 23, 2007)

Correct wade. +1

It is really quite shocking how far this DBS throws in person.


----------

